# Kandi Coco EV-Blown Controller



## Inframan (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.prosserrv.com/Electric_Vehicles.html
A friend of mine has bought one of these and the motor controller blew up the first time he took it for a ride they sent him a new controller and now new controller might be set wrong because the car won't go over 5 mph Does anyone know of a suitable replacement for the controller maybe even one that might give the car a little more performance say 45 mph rather than 35?


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

First rule of thumb is make sure you can BRING IT PHYSICALLY to the place of purchase for repair, its up to them to make it work, if you do the fix any number of issues could be present.

Next even when the car is working, an AC car needs to be programmed to go faster, it MAY be able to go as fast as 45mph like the flybo, but you need a special cable and software to reprogram.

Good Luck


----------



## rkarl89203 (Aug 15, 2011)

Absolutely true....I cant imagine NOT bringing it back to the dealer for service....I have one of these (just for a week) and I LOVE it!


----------



## kawdennis (Dec 14, 2011)

rkarl89203 said:


> Absolutely true....I cant imagine NOT bringing it back to the dealer for service....I have one of these (just for a week) and I LOVE it!


 Hi--I have a 2009 Kandi Coco, it only has a 4 Kw motor, I bought it 2 years ago and have 3000 miles on it now with no problems, but I would like to get a bigger motor (6 Kw) what size motor do you have? thanks Dennis PS this is my 1st post I hope I'am doing it right


----------



## rkarl89203 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi....I too have the stock motor....the 4 kw I believe....darn fun little car....have put 1200 miles on it since August....and spent maybe $12 on electricity. (Thats equivalent to approx..3.2 gallons of gas cost...over 300 "mpg" )......

Dont know how a larger motor would work....but it DOES sound intriguing....

Mine is the 2009 convertible....other than some rain leakage during heavy rain its pretty much perfect.....

Greetings from Rockford, IL.....glad you like your Coco.....


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

A larger motor has nothing directly to do with speed or acceleration, it does allow you to use a larger controller at more amps or us higher gearing. 
It also may be more reliable.


----------



## kawdennis (Dec 14, 2011)

rmay635703 said:


> A larger motor has nothing directly to do with speed or acceleration, it does allow you to use a larger controller at more amps or us higher gearing.
> It also may be more reliable.


 Wow! thank you, The reason I thought a larger motor would help off the line was that I test drove a newer Kandi last spring which had a 6 Kw motor (acording to the sales person) and it felt like a jack-rabbit compaired to my 4Kw Turtle thanks again--Dennis


----------

